# Hello cant log into my desktop, lack of password.



## Angharad (Oct 19, 2020)

I can't log in to my desktop (windows 7) I think,previous owners name is there but I need a password, can you help me please.

Angharad


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi, helping to bypass a password set by another user, is against the forum rules.
See below.


> Bypassing Passwords/PINs/Access Codes
> We would not want to help someone gain unauthorized access to a device or website. Posting hacks or cracks to bypass forgotten or unknown passwords, PINs (Personal Identification Numbers) or any other type of access code is not permitted. However, it may be possible to give advice on methods made available by the vendors/providers in order to regain access.


https://forums.techguy.org/help/rules/


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

We cannot help with finding or cracking passwords.
You’ll either have to clean install Windows or take the PC to a repair shop.


----------

